# How to sand down 'Type a2 cube' tabs



## arckuss123 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys,
how do i sand down the type a2 tabs. Can someone show me this and upload some photos?

Thanks


----------



## Muesli (Nov 22, 2009)

The tabs on the type A cubes hold in the pieces in, preventing popping.

I don't see why you would want to remove them...


----------



## arckuss123 (Nov 22, 2009)

So they can stop it from locking up.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 22, 2009)

If you're referring to this, he said tracks, not tabs.


----------



## Faz (Nov 23, 2009)

shall. make. video. soon.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2009)

shall. not. wait. for. video. and. will. just. guess. while. making. it. worse.


----------



## arckuss123 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Feliks


----------



## Zubon (Nov 23, 2009)

My main speedcube is an A II so I won't risk ruining my cube by doing this mod but I think I'll buy another one from popbuying and I would like to try it on that cube.

Please, making a video would be great!


----------



## arckuss123 (Nov 23, 2009)

I just done the mod and its not that bad.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 28, 2009)

people from mf8 suggests removing it


----------



## Ethan (Nov 28, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> *I just done the mod* and its not that bad.



:fp


----------



## Arendil (Nov 28, 2009)

Please make the video because my a-II locks up so much its ridiculous. Though then again I haven't had a single pop yet ....


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 15, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> shall. not. wait. for. video. and. will. just. guess. while. making. it. worse.


Damn, is very bad now.


fazrulz said:


> shall. make. video. soon.


Please do.


----------



## mazei (Dec 15, 2009)

I never mod my A-2 with tracks nor the one with tabs(just didn't put in the tabs). The A-2 with tracks was my main cube until a month ago when I decided to use it exclusively as an OH cube. So far the only one that I felt that was modded felt really weird and I prefer my unmodded one.


----------



## wk (Dec 15, 2009)

mazei said:


> I never mod my A-2 with tracks nor the one with tabs(just didn't put in the tabs). The A-2 with tracks was my main cube until a month ago when I decided to use it exclusively as an OH cube. So far _the only one that I felt_ that was modded felt really weird and I prefer my unmodded one.



Referring to mine (previously amostay2004's)? lol


----------



## mazei (Dec 15, 2009)

Obviously.


----------

